# Greets from Canada



## Confor_MIDI (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm an emerging Canadian film composer... see my Reaper thread at http://forum.cockos.com/showthread.php? ... post546421.

My website: http://radio3.cbc.ca/music/artist.aspx?name=Sean-Goresht&permalink=%2Fbands%2FSean-Goresht (http://radio3.cbc.ca/music/artist.aspx? ... an-Goresht)

www.reverbnation.com/seangoresht


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jul 19, 2010)

Welcome to VI Sean. Enjoy the forum!


----------



## MacQ (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey Sean, I'm Calgary-based, too. Are you a guild member yet? If not, you should become a member. http://www.gcfc.ca (www.gcfc.ca)

We have semi-regular guild meetings. Or maybe I've met you at one, since I'm bad with names. Anyway, welcome to this board. It's a great resource for sample-whores and wannabe sample-whores alike. 

Edit: Also, your music is overloading like mad, son ... throw a limiter on that output bus!!

~Stu


----------



## Confor_MIDI (Jul 19, 2010)

MacQ @ Mon Jul 19 said:


> Hey Sean, I'm Calgary-based, too. Are you a guild member yet? If not, you should become a member. http://www.gcfc.ca (www.gcfc.ca)
> 
> We have semi-regular guild meetings. Or maybe I've met you at one, since I'm bad with names. Anyway, welcome to this board. It's a great resource for sample-whores and wannabe sample-whores alike.
> 
> ...



Hey, Stu.

I tried to register on the GCFC... it's not free, is it? I said "You will shortly receive an acceptance letter and instructions on how to submit your payment." I'm guessing I'll have to pay a large fee of some sort...

I have a limiter on my output bus... maybe you just had the volume turned up too loud!


----------



## Jimthepiano (Aug 13, 2010)

You are most welcomed here by another canadian


----------

